# Tubo de fluorescente (Luz negra)



## jose16 (Mar 21, 2007)

Buenas noches .. 

queria consultar algo , ya que soy un poco principiiante .. 

¿ a Cuento funciona un fluorescente de luz negra de 8 w ?? 
esque tengo un circuito de 6V que lleva un transformador para el tubo pero no se a que alimentacion trabaja el flurescente .. 

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Pedrocer (Mar 21, 2007)

jose16 tooooooooooodos los tubos fluorescentes trabajan al mismo voltage no te preocupes por eso......... el transformador es universal para todos los tubos.


----------



## fran_14 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola, soy principiante en esto de la electronica...
Querria saber si se puede conectar un tubito de luz negra de 9w,,,de los de las maquinas de billetes falsos,,,a 220v directamente....y entre los dos puntos sobrantes un arrancador¿?

Porque aparentemente se me quemo ese transformador que trae dentro del aparato....que tiene solo dos cables, uno que entra y uno que sale

No tengo ni idea de estos

franco


----------



## juanito65 (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola puede encender una lampara de luz negra de 6W de 2 pines en cada extemo con un balastro que le quite a una lampara ahorradora de 9W sin que se funda la lampara de luz negra?
y que pasa si esta lampara de luz negra de 6W la intento encender con un balastro electonico de otra lampara ahorradora de 15W .Gracias por su aporte


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 7, 2011)

fran_14 dijo:


> . . . se puede conectar un tubito de luz negra de  9w,,,de los de las maquinas de billetes falsos,,,a 220v  directamente....y entre los dos puntos sobrantes un arrancador¿? . . .



Si esa idea fuera viable, las lamparas no usarian el estorboso inductor.



juanito65 dijo:


> . . . puede encender una lampara de luz negra de 6W de 2 pines en cada extemo con un balastro que le quite a una lampara ahorradora de 9W sin que se funda la lampara de luz negra? . . .



La lampara si funcionara con el circuito.
Verifique con un tester de continuidad los filamentos de la lampara.
Conecte correctamente cada filamento de la lampara al circuito.



juanito65 dijo:


> . . . y que pasa si esta lampara de luz negra de 6W la intento encender con un  balastro electonico de otra lampara ahorradora de 15W .Gracias por su  aporte



Un balastro eletronico entrega la energia que requiere la lampara. En su ejemplo el circuito puede entregar hasta 15W; si conecta una lampara mayor de 15W, entonces el circuito se daña.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 7, 2011)

juanito65 dijo:


> Hola puede encender una lampara de luz negra de 6W de 2 pines en cada extemo con un balastro que le quite a una lampara ahorradora de 9W sin que se funda la lampara de luz negra?
> y que pasa si esta lampara de luz negra de 6W la intento encender con un balastro electonico de otra lampara ahorradora de 15W .Gracias por su aporte



Saludos compañero.

Aqui te dejo este circuito que es muy sencillo, pero funciona, enciende tubos pequeños de  
15w hasta tubos de 39w. Si tienes un tubo de dos patitas en cada extremo puedes puentearlas
y asi te quedan de una sola patita conectas el circuito a la lampara y listo.  Yo lo probe con 
tubos de un terminal y con dos terminales y en los dos casos funciona.
El circuito es de bajo rendimiento por lo cual los tubos encenderan aproximadamente entre 
un 60% y 70% de lo normal, aun asi, creo que es aceptable  por su sencillez.

Si armas el circuito la resistencia R1 que sea  2.7k a 2wats y los capacitores C1 y C2  
de  1 microfaradio  a 250volts o mas.


----------



## juanito65 (Ene 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias les agradezco su imformacion, yo creia que un balastro de mas watts quemaria pronto los electrodos de la lampara, al menos entiendo que hay una tolerancia de maxima tencion, o sea a una lampara de 6W trabaja bien con un balastro de su mismos watts y aguanta encender con balastros de 7, 9W pero ya mas altos le ban acortando la vida a la lampara por una cada vez mas alta tencion de salida. pero hay una tolerancia para no arruinar la lampara,
la cosa es que si estoy tranquilo y me quito el pendiente de no echarar a perder la lampara con el balastro de 9W,
y gracias ,a Mandrake y a Fausto gracias por su circuito esta interesante , lo de unir dos pines que eso si no me la sabia gracias por su hayuda
y Saludos a todos los del foro y adutronic gracias tambien.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 8, 2011)

Ojo, si es una lámpara de 2 pines puede ser que tenga el cebador integrado, por lo que NO puedes ponerle la reactancia electrónica, ya que tendrías que desmontarlo para condenarlo.


----------



## juanito65 (Ene 9, 2011)

La lampara que le voy a poner el balastro electronico es de 4 pines 2 en cada extremo, es un tubo normal de luz negra sin sebador, el balastro original se arruino tambien era electronico y por eso quiero ponerle uno de una lampara ahorradora de 9W tambien de balastro electronico de esas que se enroscan en los techos de las habitaciones, pues me sale barato comprar una lampara y sacarle el balastro que comprar el puro balastro, 2 dolares Americanos 24 pesos Mexicanos, la lampara de luz negra era de un detector de billetes falsos,
Del detector tambien me quedo y sigue funcionando el cabezal magnetico que emite un pitido al pasarle un billete dolar Americano ya que la (tinta) que usan para los dolares es tinta magnetica,
pero es poco sensible cuando le pasa uno un billete Mexicano ya que la (cinta) magnetica es menos sensible para la clase de detector que tengo, es que esta echo para puro dolar y yo la necesito mas para billetes Mexicanos,

A la lampara de luz negra es de 6W y el balastro que le quiero poner es de9W y ya me dijeron algunos foristas expertos que si aguanta la lampara ese balastro de 9W


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Sin problemas, eso es lo que yo pretendo hacer con una insoladora, pero rutilizando los balastos de bombillas fundidas.

Josefe17


----------



## aroks (May 12, 2012)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero.
> 
> Aqui te dejo este circuito que es muy sencillo, pero funciona, enciende tubos pequeños de
> 15w hasta tubos de 39w. Si tienes un tubo de dos patitas en cada extremo puedes puentearlas
> ...




Buenas, este esquema podria usarse para unos tubos de 4w en paralelo aumentando el valor de R?
Y si los pusiera en serie, podria usar el esquema original?
Un saludo y gracias por la informacion.


----------



## dario1978 (Jul 7, 2012)

sucede que no puedo conseguir ni el balastro ni el arrancador de 9 watts que puedo poner en sustitucion


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 9, 2012)

Un circuito de una bombilla de bajo cunsumo fluorescente de 11 W


----------



## dario1978 (Jul 9, 2012)

muchas gracias solo una ultima pregunta no le afecta a la vida util de la lampara?


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 7, 2013)

Quiero hacer un a insoladora, en mi caso planeaba que se corriera el tubo por la mesa y así comprar pocos, pero el balastro es algo costoso, entonces queria saber si estaria bien conectarlo a unos balastros de unas bombillas que se quemaron, el tubo es este de 8W (según su consumo real es de 7,2W), tengo balastros de 7W, 15W y 20W, entonces mi duda es si el de 7W podría (aunque quedaría muy cerrado) o si compro dos y los conecto en el de 15 y en caso de conectarlo en el de 15W ¿seria serie o paralelo?


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 7, 2013)

¿Que entiendes por balastro ? hay electrónicos o reactancias. Dices que tienes de 7 W. ¿Para que lámpara es? No conosco ninguna lámpara de 7W. ¿Porqué no usas el consejo que dieron mas arriba de usar el circuito de una lámpara de bajo consumo de 9 W?  Andaría perfectamente con el tubo de 8.
Pero con ese tubo no te alcanza para una insoladora, a menos que le des mucho tiempo.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 7, 2013)

Son de unos focos ahorradores chicos que estaban en la cocina y se fundieron hace como 2 meses, de lo del tiempo no me preocuparé tanto por ello, se que tomará algo por que es solo un tubo, la idea es montarla en un carro y que se deslice sobre el área a insolar controlando el tiempo con un MCU, ya me encargaría de hacer las pruebas para calibrar los tiempos y así cuando la use solo la encienda y suene la alarma cuando termine, no son tubos de luz negra, son tubos especiales para estos procesos así que debería tener un buen rendimiento, si en un día nublado me bastó para que el antisoldante se endureciera debería andar bien, he visto que hacen insoladoras con LEDs UV pero estos tipicamente están en una logitud de 390-400nm, estos tubos son a 365nm, eso es una mayor energía radiada, en la pagina dicen que uno basta para cubrir un área de 30x6 y las placas más grandes con las que trabajo son de 20x10, incluso si no lo desplazo con dos lamparas debería tener suficiente para ello, por eso quiero saber si puedo ahorrar en el balastro y así podría comprar las 2.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola *Nuyel*. Lo que te esta diciendo *aquileslor* es lo mismo que estas proponiendo...

saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 27, 2013)

Bueno después de haber pasado casi un mes, ayer estaba en el taller y decidí arma este circuito. La verdad es que si es una maravilla, la luz enciende con gran intensidad y diría que mejor que las de balasto electrónicos (converter) Lo que aclaro es que la potencia de la resistencia es igual a la del tubo y cuando menor es el valor Ω menor sera el tiempo de encendido y mayor el brillo obtenido. los capacitores con de 1µF250v de los de fuente ATX de PC, los diodos son los clasico 1N4007 (el circuito no llega a 300mA) las resistencias las saque de una placa TRC de monitor viejo









saludos espero les sirva en sus practica


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 27, 2013)

Sigo insistiendo en usar los circuitos de lámparas de bajo consumo quemadas. Y si el circuito no anda, fijarse en un condensador de poliester verde que está entre los dos extremos del tubo : generalmente ese es el que se quema. Bueno, esa es mi experiencia, otro defecto no he encontrado. Y usen de cualquier wattaje, siempre de mas, nunca de menos, porque lo arruinan ( al circuito, no al tubo).


----------



## thepbv (Sep 10, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Bueno después de haber pasado casi un mes, ayer estaba en el taller y decidí arma este circuito. La verdad es que si es una maravilla, la luz enciende con gran intensidad y diría que mejor que las de balasto electrónicos (converter) Lo que aclaro es que la potencia de la resistencia es igual a la del tubo y cuando menor es el valor Ω menor sera el tiempo de encendido y mayor el brillo obtenido. los capacitores con de 1µF250v de los de fuente ATX de PC, los diodos son los clasico 1N4007 (el circuito no llega a 300mA) las resistencias las saque de una placa TRC de monitor viejo
> 
> saludos espero les sirva en sus practica




Saludos, excelente aporte el circuito muy bueno, eso habia leido que bastaba con cortocircuitar las bobinas internas de los tubos pues a ciertas frecuencias bastaria para hacerlas funcionar pero no me imagine que a 30hz lo hiciera pues parece que rectifica medio ciclo el circuito por eso digo los 30Hz.? estoy tratando de hacer tambien una isoladora pero yo si pienso utilizar unos tubos appleton F6T5/BLB de 6W, especificamente tres tubos de 6w. El circuito de control lo tengo listo y la caja que voy a utilizar ahora me interesa saber como alimento estos tres tubos que compre, que circuito utilizo para alimentarlo.? con cuanto exactamente puedo alimentar estos tubos o a que frecuencias y voltajes y yo diseño el circuito pero en verdad necesito saber como lo alimento?


----------

